# The ultimate tadpole food?



## Pumilio (Nov 21, 2007)

What is the ultimate tadpole food?

The list so far (mix all together): 

Hikari Discus Bio-Gold (50 % protein)
Omega One Super Color Flakes
ARGENT CYCLOPEEZE
SPIRULINA ALGAE

You have any other HIGH quality ingredience that you would add?


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Maybe some freeze dried fruit flies or Worms (earthworm, bloodworm ... etc)?

Also, isn't Vitamin B good for tadpole development?

In addition, take a look at Jehmco's website. They have lots of different flake & fish food that might interest you. That's where I get mine from.

Wait ... we already have Pumilo (Doug) and you're name is Pumilio ... this is going to get confusing.


----------



## Pumilio (Nov 21, 2007)

yeah, I joined a long time ago, but havent been very active online. Also just started up with frogs again after a rather long periode of time without.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

You might enjoy this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/64001-tad-food-powder-recipe.html


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Pumilio was here YEARS before me. My name (Pumilo) came from misspelling Pumilio 10 years ago when I joined eBay! Yep, misspelled it twice in a row and I knew better! 10 years later I am still Pumilo.
Sorry for "stealing" your name.

Hit the brakes on my tadpole recipe, please. First off, the initial recipe I posted was "debunked". My later recipe is posted at the end, BUT, there is a problem.

My fish food of choice, Ocean Nutrition, has DRASTICALLY changed their formula! It used to be that the first dozen ingredients were high quality proteins. Now they have stripped out ALL of those quality ingredient and replaced them with, get this..."Dried Fish Solubles".  As I understand it, dried fish solubles are a waste product, from the fish oil industry.
I have not made a final decision on what brand I will be switching to, but OCEAN NUTRITION has seen the last of my business. This is not feedback, it is simple fact. They changed their formula and I choose not to use it any longer.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Pumilio was here YEARS before me. My name (Pumilo) came from misspelling Pumilio 10 years ago when I joined eBay! Yep, misspelled it twice in a row and I knew better! 10 years later I am still Pumilo.
> Sorry for "stealing" your name.
> 
> Hit the brakes on my tadpole recipe, please. First off, the initial recipe I posted was "debunked". My later recipe is posted at the end, BUT, there is a problem.
> ...


I use the original kind you recommended and it worked great for me. If anyone is looking for a very high quality pellet, albeit expensive, you can try the Elos brand pellets.


----------



## Pumilio (Nov 21, 2007)

Pumilo said:


> Pumilio was here YEARS before me. My name (Pumilo) came from misspelling Pumilio 10 years ago when I joined eBay! Yep, misspelled it twice in a row and I knew better! 10 years later I am still Pumilo.
> Sorry for "stealing" your name.


hehe - funny story. I tried to have Pumilio inn all I do but for some reson, there are some people taking my name in some places. But have it for the most parts.




Pumilo said:


> My fish food of choice, Ocean Nutrition, has DRASTICALLY changed their formula! .


I found this webpage:

Quality Fish Foods - 5 Star

there is no 6 star fish food in his list


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I use New Life "Spectrum" small fish formula almost exclusively. I haven't had any problems.

I just found the Dainichi headquarters is in the town where I work.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I need to check ingredients lists. A few I want to look into are OSI, Omega One, and New Life Spectrum.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Here are *Omega One's "Super Color Flake"* which I use for isopods and sometimes tads and marine fish
INGREDIENTS: Whole Salmon, Halibut, Seafood Mix (Including Krill, Rockfish, & Shrimp), Wheat Flour, Wheat Gluten, Fresh Kelp, Astaxanthin, Lecithin, L-Ascorbyl-2-Phosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Natural and Artificial Colors, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Folic Acid, Biotin, Inositol, Tocopherol (Preservative), Ethoxyquin (Preservative).

The *New Life Spectrum* says that all of their food pretty much have the same ingredients except the Thera A+ has more garlic.
Typical Ingredients: Whole Antarctic Krill, Whole Herring, Whole Wheat Flour, Algae, Beta Carotene, Spirulina, Garlic, Vegetable and Fruit Extract, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Niacin, Biotin, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Stable C), Ethylenediamine Dihydroiodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Choline Chloride.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Check out Brine Shrimp Direct | Quality Aquarium Fish Food Products | Quality Fresh &amp, Marine Aquarium Fish Food Products They have more than just brine shrimp. When I raised tropical fish years ago they sold some high quality flake foods.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I think I recall our very own Kyle, doing some long term tadpole experiments with various foods when he was but a wee frogger....

Wasnt it the HGB Tad Bites that won out?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

sports_doc said:


> I think I recall our very own Kyle, doing some long term tadpole experiments with various foods when he was but a wee frogger....
> 
> Wasnt it the HGB Tad Bites that won out?


I don't know how long ago his experiments were, but the quality of fish food flakes and pellets has increased dramatically in the last 5-10 years.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Jul 17, 2009)

I really like the Repashy gel formulas. 

(shameless plug)


----------



## Pumilio (Nov 21, 2007)

Hehehe

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

You could always just purchase one of those Naked juices. I looked at the ingredients list from someone's yesterday and ~3/4 of the ingredients are things I feed my tadpoles...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

My current tadpole food recipe is listed here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/92254-tadpole-food-pumilos-recipe.html


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Allen Repashy said:


> I really like the Repashy gel formulas.
> 
> (shameless plug)


Speaking of, did anyone ever put together all the data from the people that got samples and were supposed to give their results for the gels?


----------

